# Watermelon Slice anyone??



## CarmenJean (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay, this soap went so very wrong so very many times, that I very nearly didn't make it. But, I persisted, and got there in the end. It's not as great as I'd like, but if it sells, I'll make more, and make it better.   





M&P fragranced with ...... watermelon!!! Tell me you're suprised! LOL!
Please tell me what you think.  :wink:


----------



## heyjude (Sep 16, 2009)

Makes me want to take a big bite! Looks great, but I usually buy mine seedless!   

Jude


----------



## holly99 (Sep 16, 2009)

Those are cool!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, Oh how lovely, I love the fresh colour and the peel too, do you use a drain pipe or something similar as a mold?  I often make citrus slices to add to my CP soap and thats how I do it.  Brilliant soap


----------



## LJA (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd buy those in a hot second.  Totally cute!


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 16, 2009)

Aww, thanks everyone. I've been trying to get my head around how to make them for more than a month now. And I figured it out all on my own - and that makes me even more proud of it.

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## mom2tyler (Sep 16, 2009)

That look so real - great job with the colors! Makes me want to bite it


----------



## Rosey (Sep 16, 2009)

It's awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

You should be very proud , that looks fantastic . Nice work 

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

That's incredible- I love it and would def buy it!


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 16, 2009)

beatiful! great job!


----------



## Melodee (Sep 16, 2009)

Excellent job - wtg!  They are very nice 

Melodee


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 16, 2009)

I have seen a lot of watermelon soap over the years & yours is _knock your socks of fabulous_!


----------



## Deb (Sep 17, 2009)

Must have! WOW!


----------



## kevie192 (Sep 17, 2009)

Brilliant soap, Carmen! Looks excellent and shows real creativity.

However, I do need to ask if you are aware of the regulations in the UK which state it is illegal for you to make a cosmetic item which imitates food? Worth a read if you are considering selling these 

Kevin x


----------



## nup (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks perfect to me! I'd definitely buy it!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2009)

:shock: Seriously, isn't it ever good enough?! Those are awesome!


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. It's not as perfect as I'd like ... but then, is anything??!! LOL!!    I'm just very glad you all like it.


----------



## candice19 (Sep 17, 2009)

Seriously, WOW.  That must have taken so long!  AWESOME job!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 17, 2009)

Very cute!! Well done!


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 17, 2009)

That is so cool. I love it.


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 17, 2009)

I love that Wayne!! Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2009)

That looks perfect to me and so real.  You can't improve perfection!!


----------



## Milla (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow!  Those are super cool!  Perfect!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice!!
They look like candies  yum.
Did you use sesame seeds for the watermelon seeds?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

I have to tell you that I showed this to my 17 year old son (who says if I ask him to smell one more f/o he's gonna hurl) and he said "now THAT'S pretty cool" 

High praise....very high praise

 :wink:


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 19, 2009)

juicybath said:
			
		

> I have to tell you that I showed this to my 17 year old son (who says if I ask him to smell one more f/o he's gonna hurl) and he said "now THAT'S pretty cool"
> 
> High praise....very high praise
> 
> :wink:





 WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you so much Jucybath!! I am truly honoured!!! Please tell your son a HUGE thankyou from me!!

GrumpyOldWoman - (I'm sure you're not though!! LOL!) I used onion seeds from the health food section at my local supermarket. I couldn't find black sesame seeds, and poppy seeds are too round. Onion seeds were not only the right size, but also the right shape and colour. It was a complete flook that I got it - I thought I'd found black sesame seeds - not reading the lable. Only realised when I got it out to use it.  :roll: 

Thank you so much everybody for your compliments and comments. I'll be signing autographs at the door.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 19, 2009)

Those look Yummy!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 20, 2009)

CarmenJean said:
			
		

> GrumpyOldWoman - (I'm sure you're not though!! LOL!) I used onion seeds from the health food section at my local supermarket. I couldn't find black sesame seeds, and poppy seeds are too round. Onion seeds were not only the right size, but also the right shape and colour. It was a complete flook that I got it - I thought I'd found black sesame seeds - not reading the lable. Only realised when I got it out to use it.  :roll:



 that's hilarious   
You could prob find black sesame seeds at your local Asian store   But the onion seeds looks wonderful!  I hope you sell lots of this cutie soapies


----------



## hem06 (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are awesome!!!  I can't even fathom how you did that! :shock: 

You could get a small flower cookie cutter and use it to take a little "bite" off the watermelon--since it's MP, you could even save the red piece to remelt--or you can put 10 bites in a bag and call them "Watermelon Bites, single use portable soap"

MP can really inspire some amazing soap!


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 20, 2009)

hem06 said:
			
		

> You could get a small flower cookie cutter and use it to take a little "bite" off the watermelon ...


I did think about that - but the cutter I have doesn't look like a bite at all. I'm looking into getting a good cutter.



			
				hem06 said:
			
		

> MP can really inspire some amazing soap!


LOL! Thank you so much for the compliment! I've not been doing it long enough to be inspiring! ANd you're not so bad yourself with the bitesize ideas!!  :wink:


----------



## heartsong (Sep 20, 2009)

*x*

carmen, those soapies are positively adorable!  :shock: 

what a fabulous job you did!  sooooo creative!

here's to a job very well done!


----------



## donniej (Sep 20, 2009)

That is absolutely incredible work!  I can't even imagine how much work it must have been to figure out how to get it just right :!:


----------

